

London YC/Hacker news Meetup  - albion

Anyone know if there is a London YC/Hackernews meetup? If not, anyone interested in meeting up somewhere in London?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
I frequently travel through London and have several times suggested a meeting.
I've rarely had a response, but I'm interested in trying again. I'm not based
in, or even near London, but, as I say, travel through reasonably often.

I will be in London February 8th and 10th, and March 3rd. Possibly others as I
go through to somewhere else.

------
albion
Cool, well would defiantly be up for meeting people. March 3rd sounds like a
good day for me. How does that fit in with everybody? Anyone know of a good
way of organising this?

~~~
gaius
Facebook :-)

------
nagoff
I'd potentially come down from cambridge for one if the date/time worked out.

------
mattcole
I'd probably come too if the date worked

------
pclark
I'd come. I'm sure swombat would too.

------
gaius
I'm probably around then.

------
gjvc
Count me in.

